
Jack Ma Original Sales Pitch - gajju3588
https://intelligentfanatics.com/forums/topic/jack-mas-original-sales-pitch-1999/
======
gajju3588
“We will have to pay a painful price in the next 3 to 5 years, it is the only
way we can succeed.”

